# Sengelese Twists vs Kinky Twists



## Soliel185 (Apr 3, 2008)

So..what's the difference exactly?

Seems like the kinky twists have curled ends, and the sengelese are very flat and smooth. 

Can you style natural hair with either? Do you need to add hair to get the smooth look of the sengelese twists?

Anyone have a preference for one over the other?


TIA!


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 3, 2008)

I've had senegalese twists and we used rods to make them into spiral curls. I got LOTS of compliments on it. I have a pic of it in my fotki, but those pics don't do it any justice, plus a couple of pics were of the next day. You KNOW your hair never looks right until after a few days. Haven't had the kinky twists yet, but I would like to twist my hair without adding hair this time...


----------



## Desarae (Apr 3, 2008)

For Sengelese twists they actually twist (twirl) each section of the two strand twist before twisting them together.

For Kinky twists they just start twisting the two sections together.


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 3, 2008)

hair_obsession said:


> For Sengelese twists they actually twist (twirl) each section of the two strand twist before twisting them together.
> 
> For Kinky twists they just start twisting the two sections together.


 
That makes sense. I did notice that they were twisting the strands as they twisted them together. If you know what I mean!


----------



## cocopuff06 (Apr 3, 2008)

That's a great question, and I still not too sure of the answer. But I think Senegalese twists are usually very long and thin and the hair is not as kinky as they are with the Kinky twists. I just got kinky twists and I LOVE them! Mine are a bit thinner than usual and the curl at the end makes them really cute. A lot of people think they are my hair since my hair is only about an inch shorter and is natural. There is a pic in my fokti, and here is another


----------



## cocopuff06 (Apr 3, 2008)

hair_obsession said:


> For Sengelese twists they actually twist (twirl) each section of the two strand twist before twisting them together.
> 
> For Kinky twists they just start twisting the two sections together.


 
OOOHH! I didn't know that! But it makes sense!


----------



## chocolatethai (Apr 3, 2008)

i've had both and ia m currently rocking kinky twists, from my understanding-but i could be wrong-sengelese are just like kinky twists but done with bone straight hair when i had them i think we used yaki perm hair, when i got kinky twist we used the puffy screw hair. i prefere the kinky twists


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 3, 2008)

cocopuff06 said:


> That's a great question, and I still not too sure of the answer. But I think Senegalese twists are usually very long and thin and the hair is not as kinky as they are with the Kinky twists. I just got kinky twists and I LOVE them! Mine are a bit thinner than usual and the curl at the end makes them really cute. A lot of people think they are my hair since my hair is only about an inch shorter and is natural. There is a pic in my fokti, and here is another


 
Your kinky twists are cute! I could see myself wearing that style no problem. I like twists and box braids on my hair b/c it's low maintenance and I can still wear updos or curl them for texture.


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 3, 2008)

naturalgurl said:


> That makes sense. I did notice that they were twisting the strands as they twisted them together. If you know what I mean!


 

That makes sense.  I would guess that the kinky twists would look better the older they got, but the sengelese twists need to be touched up more often.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 3, 2008)

chocolatethai said:


> i've had both and ia m currently rocking kinky twists, from my understanding-but i could be wrong-sengelese are just like kinky twists but done with bone straight hair when i had them i think we used yaki perm hair, when i got kinky twist we used the puffy screw hair. i prefere the kinky twists


 
This is correct.  IME the technique is the same.  The only difference is the type of hair used.  Also senegalese twists tend to be longer.


----------



## cocopuff06 (Apr 3, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> Your kinky twists are cute! I could see myself wearing that style no problem. I like twists and box braids on my hair b/c it's low maintenance and I can still wear updos or curl them for texture.


 
Thanks!
I used to wear micros a lot, but these are much easier. Just spray and go!


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 3, 2008)

Senegalese Twists are longer/thinner. They look  more smooth like regular extension braids. The ends are usually left straight but I have seen some with a curl in the end. The regular kanekalon braiding hair is used for these.

Kinky twists are shorter/thicker. They look like 2 strand twists on natural hair. They usually look more dull. And they have a curl on the end. Kinky textured hair like Puffy Screw, Marley Braid, Hand braid, etc is used for these. 

I've had senegalese twists a few times... Here's a picture:


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 3, 2008)

So are senegelese twists normally done only on relaxed hair or with extentions? 

I think you could use the technique on natual hair, but it would probably look like a combination of the kinky and sengelese together -- and if they're meant to stay smooth you can't really wash w/o precautions either, right?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 3, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> So are senegelese twists normally done only on relaxed hair or with extentions?
> 
> I think you could use the technique on natual hair, but it would probably look like a combination of the kinky and sengelese together -- and if they're meant to stay smooth you can't really wash w/o precautions either, right?


 
The last time that I got Senegalese twist they lasted about 3 weeks.  They kept slipping out which made washing my hair impossible.


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 3, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> So are senegelese twists normally done only on relaxed hair or with extentions?
> 
> I think you could use the technique on natual hair, but it would probably look like a combination of the kinky and sengelese together -- and if they're meant to stay smooth you can't really wash w/o precautions either, right?



With extensions. I've had them when I was relaxed and as a natural. It doesn't matter if you're natural or relaxed. It's just another braid style where all your hair will be covered. The  problem I had as natural was that my hair kept puffing through in the middle. She got lazy and made them bigger in the middle thinking I wouldn't notice. So if I get them again, they'd have to be really small. The rest of it was fine.


----------



## Ivie184 (Apr 3, 2008)

Soleil, 
Glamazon's description is on point. I prefer Senegalese twists and whenever I do them for myself/others, they last about 2-3 months. 
Here are some pics of a set I just did in March. I'm planning on keeping them in until May HTH: 

http://public.fotki.com/Osamene/1/2008/end-of-february-mar/dsc00757.html

http://public.fotki.com/Osamene/1/2008/end-of-february-mar/dsc00768.html

Here are other pics from late '07:
http://public.fotki.com/Osamene/1/2007/october-2007-/end.html
http://public.fotki.com/Osamene/1/2007/october-2007-/senegalese.html


----------



## curlcomplexity (Apr 3, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> So..what's the difference exactly?
> 
> Seems like the kinky twists have curled ends, and the sengelese are very flat and smooth*.*
> 
> ...


 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 3, 2008)

OSAMENE said:


> Soleil,
> Glamazon's description is on point. I prefer Senegalese twists and whenever I do them for myself/others, they last about 2-3 months.
> Here are some pics of a set I just did in March. I'm planning on keeping them in until May HTH:
> 
> ...


 
Those are beautiful! I may end up getting those! I couldn't decide between tree braids or senegalese twists.


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would like to get the kinky twists. but I would like to know how you all wash them and take care of them . TIA


----------



## niva (Apr 3, 2008)

OSAMENE said:


> Soleil,
> Glamazon's description is on point. I prefer Senegalese twists and whenever I do them for myself/others, they last about 2-3 months.
> Here are some pics of a set I just did in March. I'm planning on keeping them in until May HTH:
> 
> ...




Osamene-
Your twists look good! I think I need step by step instructions!


----------



## Ivie184 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies. I learned by watching the ladies at the shop and then started twisting on my own hair gradually. Sometimes I would take pieces of synthetic hair, wrap it around the drawer handle and practice . I did not stop practicing until I was able to do my own hair (whole head); It really pays off


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 15, 2008)

How do you wash natural hair in Senegalese twists without puffiness issues?


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 15, 2008)

I got both. I got a lot of breakage from the kinky twists. I still have the senegalese twists in the jury is still out on those. 

poof.......


----------



## Tamrin (Oct 15, 2008)

I have kinky twists but as long as the senegalese twists (siggy). I use the kinky hair. 

I have not had breakage with it. I find that the trick is not to use too much of the synthetic hair on your own strand.  Cause the synthetic hair is heavy and will pull on your edges. This is the 4th time I have done them myself. Im gentle with my hair. Its all about how your hair is handled and keep you own hair moisturized and conditioned while in the twists.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Oct 15, 2008)

I find that the kinky Marley Braid hair is SO rough, scratchy, etc. It seems like it would really dry your hair out and break it off. Feels like a friggin unraveled Brillo pad.

For that reason I think I'd prefer to wear Senegalese twists. 

Do you wash & condition Sen. twists the same way as box braids?


----------



## asummertyme (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification!!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 15, 2008)

joyousnerd said:


> I find that the kinky Marley Braid hair is SO rough, scratchy, etc. It seems like it would really dry your hair out and break it off. Feels like a friggin unraveled Brillo pad.
> 
> For that reason I think I'd prefer to wear Senegalese twists.
> 
> Do you wash & condition Sen. twists the same way as box braids?




For mine she braided the first inch or inch and a half then started twisting so I've had no problems with slippage. I treat them the same way as box braids and they are holding up pretty well


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 15, 2008)

Kinky Twist are the ish..I'm so glad I'm getting them in because all this flat ironing everyday is definitely not considered in  healthy hair care


----------



## shereda (Oct 17, 2008)

the process is the same for both twists it's just a different type of hair that you use when you do it.  I used to do senegalese micros on my hair all the time and Kinky twist on a friends hair.  The technique is the same though.


----------



## Nuelle (May 25, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> How do you wash natural hair in Senegalese twists without puffiness issues?


 

I'm thinking about getting senegalese twists this summer and keeping them in for 10 weeks. I'm transitioning, so I still have some relaxed ends and was also wondering how to keep the natural part from getting puffy when I wash it. Thanks!


----------



## Encore (Aug 26, 2009)

What type of hair do u get for the segl'ese twists?


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2009)

Encore said:


> What type of hair do u get for the segl'ese twists?



They provided the hair but they used bulk braiding hair the type you use for box braids. They blow dried it before twisting. They started it the same way as kinky twists ie they braided an inch or so then started twisting. I prefer this hair to kinky twist hair bc kinky twist hair is too rough for me


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> How do you wash natural hair in Senegalese twists without puffiness issues?



When washing hair I focus all my massaging on the scalp. For the braids themselves I pour diluted shampoo over them then instead of scrubbing I made sure the braids were saturated with soapy water then grabbed a handful (like you'd be grabbing a handful of straws) and squeeze a few times so the soap gets into the braid then I let the water from the shower rinse everything off I wouldn't use my hand. Be careful with this part bc the braids can get a little heavy so don't pull or tug anything too much. When I'm done washing I get a towel, bend down from the waist so the braids are hanging down, wrap the towel around the braids (picture a twinkie where the cream is your hair and the baked part is the towel) then plop the whole thing on your head so you can walk around and get dressed and such. This way you don't manipulate the twists and they dry pretty fast this way. If you really need to dry in a hurry use the towel and squeeze the same way you squeezed to get the soapy water in your hair. The whole point is to avoid rubbing or anything to disturb the twists. This helps them look fresh for ever


----------



## Charz (Sep 15, 2009)

This is a great thread!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 12, 2009)

Bump, anyone use human hair for their twists?    I've asked this before (last year) and am checking to see if the idea has caught on.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 23, 2012)

bump.bump yes this is old..... I need help!!! I need some twist care postings!!


----------



## momi (Mar 23, 2012)

Soliel185 said:


> That makes sense.  I would guess that the kinky twists would look better the older they got, but the sengelese twists need to be touched up more often.



Yes this is true... I've had my senegalese twists for 3 weeks and I am itching to remove them already.


----------

